# home depot /DIY store in dubai



## OrganisedRhyme

Hi does anyone know of a home depot style DIY store in dubai? I'm in need of things suchs as a replacement door lock etc...

Any help appreciated.

Ben


----------



## bankofdad

OrganisedRhyme said:


> Hi does anyone know of a home depot style DIY store in dubai? I'm in need of things suchs as a replacement door lock etc...
> 
> Any help appreciated.
> 
> Ben


Ace Hardware have a huge store at Festival City


----------



## oh!

try Dragon Mart...everything and anything under the sun


----------



## Jezza

There's an ACE on SZR too


----------



## Jynxgirl

There isnt anything quite the same as home depot here


----------

